# FF7 Hidden Items



## Rip_Uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I have always wondered what some rare items did in ff7, maybe some of you could help.

the 1st being 1/35 soldier, i heard if you gatherd 35 of these they appeard in your costa de sol apartment as figurines but i gatherd 35 and it didnt do anything.

Other items being;

Sephiroths sword
dio's diary
super sweeper

does anyone know what they did or if anyone has any other rare ff7 secrets.


----------



## krimson_king (Sep 22, 2005)

i heard that in the japanese version, there was a materia you could get (aeris's bead thing) that allowed you to revive her...but that would totally destroy the story.  the whole game is based on loss, and that not ever situation in life is going to work out just peachy.  

at least in my opinion,anyway.  when i first played it, all i was concerned about was getting her back somehow.  other than that, i cant think of anything really special.


----------



## Rip_Uk (Sep 22, 2005)

yeah  i heard that, and i also heard if you went to that man who lives in a cave who tells you how many battles you fought and how many times you ran away etc. with aeris up to fourth limit break you could choose between her or sephiroth to go on your team.

there was also a gameshark cheat that put aeris on your team after she died then you could save it with her in your team, the only problem was if you changed her you lost her 

anyone else know any secrets?


----------



## Cromewell (Sep 22, 2005)

> with aeris up to fourth limit break you could choose between her or sephiroth to go on your team.


that was just a rumor as is anything involving ressurecting her, the gameshark thing does work but whats the point? Once she dies, if you cheat/hack the game to get her in your party she has no part in the story (not like she has anymore dialogue) and she's not exactly great in combat unless you spend hours upon hours getting attribute sources.


----------



## Rip_Uk (Sep 22, 2005)

yeah, aeris is not a great player. But i just like to unlock everything that game has to offer.  you find anything special cromewell?


----------



## krimson_king (Sep 24, 2005)

like i said...changing the game, any game, totally ruins the story.  it was kind of entertaining to see all the petition sites that wanted square to resurrect her in like a sequel or somethin...weirdos.


----------



## Rip_Uk (Sep 24, 2005)

i think that would be a pretty good idea.


----------



## Rip_Uk (Sep 24, 2005)

ive come to a conclusion, through searching through google that all these items along with the aeris/sephiroth rumor ARE all rumors.  But, there must be a use for these items.  Why would they be placed in the game and made extremely hard to find?


----------



## Ku-sama (Sep 24, 2005)

http://www.cheatcc.com/pc/finalf7.html


> Date with Tifa
> 
> Never talk to Aeris unless it is vital for progression of the game. Then, Cloud will get a date with Tifa after Aeris dies.
> Date with Barret
> ...


----------



## Ku-sama (Sep 24, 2005)

http://www.cheatcc.com/psx/codes/ff7.html


----------



## krimson_king (Sep 24, 2005)

you know what i didnt get was the magazines or whatever...im sorry, i havent played any of the ff's in so long, i could be thinking of ff8


----------



## Rip_Uk (Sep 25, 2005)

lol, a date with barret.  is that realy possible??
i might start the game again to see.


----------



## Rip_Uk (Sep 25, 2005)

the magazines were pretty easy to find i thought, there was just one that was a problem in the shinra HQ, it was a bit of a game to go back and find it for me.


----------



## Zhuge Liang (Sep 26, 2005)

FF7 was the best one I ever played, and I played them all, well almost all


----------



## Rip_Uk (Sep 26, 2005)

i played 6-x2 and also found that 7 was by far the best,  I like the way they used the materia and the stoyline was great. Not to mention the graphics and fmv's.


----------

